# john deere 180



## bobwhite (Jan 10, 2012)

Does anyone on here have an older model 180 like mine?

If so I would like to have some pictures of the ingition wireing on the
right hand side,please..I have wires,not know where they go to.
Appreciate the help..JohnBye


----------

